# AT Transmission Noise



## dshaney (Dec 22, 2011)

We just bought a certified pre-owned 2011 Cruze 3 weeks ago. On the test drive I did not notice the transmission late shifting and subtle noises. My wife started complaining about a grinding noise when she would drive it. I took it out for a ride and noticed at first that it would make a quick grinding noise immediately after shifting in second. We took it to the dealer and they installed updates to software, inspected it, but could not replicate the noise we were hearing so they thought that the updates fixed it. When I picked it up, it made the same noise as I was driving through the dealership lot. I went back and they had their mechanic ride with me, again it made the noise and the mechanic heard it. So they had me leave it so they could check it out again. When I got it back 3 days later, they had re-torqued the drivetrain, damaged a subframe mount, knocked it out of alignment, and said that they could not reproduce the noise (I picked it up after hours on a friday and this info with the exception of the alignment was on the repair order). Again as I was driving off the lot it made the same noise. Instead of taking it back (it was the weekend i couldn't) I drove it and drove it trying to reliably replicate the noise. I finally figured out how to replicate it... Car must be off, start the car, put in gear, accelerate (the faster the acceleration the louder the noise), after shifting into second rpms drop to 2000, electronic speedometer reads 10mph, it makes a brief grinding noise. It will not make the noise again until the car is stopped, shut off, and restarted. If you drive in reverse for more than 40' it will not make the noise going forward. I returned to the dealership again this week and showed a mechanic how to replicate it, rode with the mechanic when he replicated it. Mechanic said it would be like looking for a needle in a haystack, but scheduled it back in for service. I just got a call today from the dealership and was told that every similar cruze that the service manager drove made the same sound and that it was a normal vehicle specific noise. They could not identify the part that is making the noise. What is this TCM Tune i keep reading about, and does it solve this problem?


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

mine always makes that noise on a cold start going into 2nd gear. nothing i am worried about since i have read alot of cars do that. about the TCM tune you are talking about i have no idea i am trifecta tuned and it will only make the noise on a cold cold start the engine cant be warm at all or it wont do it for me.


----------



## Atomic (Nov 5, 2011)

The noise you describe is the Anti-Lock brake system self-checking. Every Cruze I test drove made this noise. It does it once every start up at roughly 12mph.


----------



## dshaney (Dec 22, 2011)

I have never heard this noise when driving other cars (non cruze). Why would it make the noise in the cruze? Poorly designed part? Or could it be a defective part that may need to be replaced in the future. The service manager from the dealership said that he is documenting my case and opening a ticket with GM. I will keep updating as I get information. Thanks to anyone who responds.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Does it make the grinding noise if you sit with the car on for 30-60 seconds before taking off? Does it only make the noise if you floor the car or if you give it normal gas? And does it make it everytime you re-start it, or only when you cold start it?


----------



## dshaney (Dec 22, 2011)

It makes the noise every time you start the car and move forward. I have let it warm up for 15 minutes and it still makes the noise. It get louder the quicker the acceleration is, or if it is a slow acceleration. It is the least noisy under normal acceleration, but that is still very noticable. It makes the noise on every restart as long as the car has been turned off before the restart. I have driven it to normal operating temp, stopped turned it off, then turned it back on and the noise is there. If it is not shut down it will not make the noise unless it is the first time it is put in gear after a restart.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

how many miles are on your Cruze?


----------



## dshaney (Dec 22, 2011)

13000


----------



## emmaiden2005 (Nov 9, 2011)

i would guess that if the noise is from the transmission that the previous owner abused the manual override mode maybe missing the first shift and hitting second gear hard. one of my friends had this problem in his g6 gt... he got the car new (mommy daddy car) drove it like an idiot taking off from stoplights... it may not help much but try having the tranny serviced and then add some lucas. that's what i would do


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

Atomic said:


> The noise you describe is the Anti-Lock brake system self-checking. Every Cruze I test drove made this noise. It does it once every start up at roughly 12mph.


Amazing! I always wondered what that noise was and this totally makes sense. Thank you!


----------



## cai808 (Jul 22, 2011)

My car has the same noise when cold started. I do not think it is normal for every automobile. Do you think Chevrolet will fix this issue?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

@cai808, under normal circumstances this would be covered under the Powertrain warranty. You’ll want to have the concern diagnosed; at this time they’ll be able to let you know of warranty coverage information.

Michelle, Chevrolet Customer Service assisting Stacy


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

In reading this thread I can tell you my Jeep Commander makes virtually the same sound as my Cruze and they are as described in this thread......i.e. the ABS self test that occurs with every first roll out.

Forgot to mention, my 08 Malibu too......really, nothing of concern.

Rob


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

hmmm i dont seem to hear this sound, i do hear something that Im assuming is the auto lock for the doors but it could be this


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

MjC said:


> hmmm i dont seem to hear this sound, i do hear something that Im assuming is the auto lock for the doors but it could be this


Radio off, fan speed low, first roll out about between 5 to 15 mph......and yes, it does sort of sound like a relay (door lock) activation......not loud, just there.

Rob


----------



## Daniinpa (May 30, 2013)

I just took my car in today for this same noise. I have a 2012 was told its the anti lock brake system resetting itself. Very annoying. I also think the car shifts harder than it should was also told that was normal. If I could get rid of it I would do not like this car at all and I only had it since February.


----------

